# Bidding for a single snow



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

As you know there is a blizzard bearing down on us and a lot of people are looking for a single storm plowing arrangement. We are looking at 15 to 20 inches, probbaly requiring two separate trips per house. The average driveway is 60 feet by 25 feet. What is a fair per push bid under these circumstances? I want to help people and can handle the extra work but dont want to sell myself short. Just the push for the driveway.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

$75.00 every time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

X2 I would hit them more than twice, Even at 15'' you would be plowing 5'' per trip.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You do know if someone call after the 15'' comes down to charge at least double. I understand you want to help people. You can't beat on your truck so people can keep money in there pocket. To battle with Mother Nature takes Money, time, equipment etc. lol


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I charge double for flag downs (1X calls) after big storms, $50 minimum.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

In nj thats easy 150


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe 125 if ur in the givinv mood


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

$75 and up for one time calls.
Cash or credit card payment up front before the plow hits the pavement.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> $75 and up for one time calls.
> Cash or credit card payment up front before the plow hits the pavement.


I know the storm has come and gone but I can't agree with this more, regardless of what you charge. I'll walk through knee deep snow to the front door to get paid before I do anything. Preferably cash. You're doing them a huge favor at a time when most people are swamped with work. Don't rip them off but definitely charge accordingly


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a minimum as well, it applies to everybody. We are more trusting, it's a small town. A lot of people commute to work, every contact is an opportunity to sell your wares the way you want to service. Getting called out and paid to clear a driveway is better than a providing an estimate or free. It's your paid opportunity to introduce the way you provide service.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

allagashpm said:


> I know the storm has come and gone but I can't agree with this more, regardless of what you charge. I'll walk through knee deep snow to the front door to get paid before I do anything. Preferably cash. You're doing them a huge favor at a time when most people are swamped with work. Don't rip them off but definitely charge accordingly





Mr.Markus said:


> I have a minimum as well, it applies to everybody. We are more trusting, it's a small town. A lot of people commute to work, every contact is an opportunity to sell your wares the way you want to service. Getting called out and paid to clear a driveway is better than a providing an estimate or free. It's your paid opportunity to introduce the way you provide service.


Cash before we start for people we don't know, we'll send a bill for people we know. Small town here too.

I had 3 different people stop by my house this year and give me money to plow something for them the next day.

This might be as good a place as any to throw this out too.
For any of you who are MN Twins fans Dave Goltz flagged me down on Monday and had me do his driveway. He lives next to a regular of mine, and sometimes he doesn't want to shovel.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

My residential driveway pricing is as follows
Up to 6"
6-10"-50% more
10-12" 2x reg price
over 12" I pro rate

So a 15-20" storm would probably charge 2.5-3x a normal plow.

These numbers are fluid too. If we get a heavy 5", I'll charge 1.5, if we get a super light 6.5", I'll charge regular rate.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I would like to see your contract where u can charge more for heavy snow 
And less for light 
I like the other %incgrease


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

ponyboy said:


> I would like to see your contract where u can charge more for heavy snow
> And less for light
> I like the other %incgrease


My guess is he means that's in one time call outs or flag downs.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> My guess is he means that's in one time call outs or flag downs.


That is the topic.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So how did you handle the cat 3 storm?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

BUFF said:


> That is the topic.....


I know. My response was to Ponybiy asking about a contract with the different levels. Flag downs aren't contracted.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldn't do a contract for only big storms. Hows driveway being cleared for smaller storms? Just driving over the snow and now it is all hard pack? Big storms are harder to see obstacles better chance of doing damage compared to an account I plow regularly. Lastly if they only want blizzard service they are cheap axes and could be an issue with payment.


----------

